# Tilda is in labour :s



## thompsonk (Jul 4, 2009)

Shes pushing and cleaning so far...good job I came down to check on her when I woke up for the loo, she was just loosing her plug 

Wish us luck!

xx

P.S Good job I'm off work tomorrow, she picks the most inconvenient times bless her xx


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

good luckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## thompsonk (Jul 4, 2009)

Still nothing...I've rang the vets because her discharge is yellow and smelly, the vet said to take her in in the morning for some antibiotics and not to worry about how long its taking as it can take hours before a kitten appears. Shes very settled tho and sleeping in between

xx


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Awww bless her! I wish her all the best. Although i know how you are feeling! My girls have had 2 litters each and i was just as nervous and worried for each one!! xxx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh no hope she is OK!

Any signs of ktis yet or is she still waiting??

no work for you tom!! kit duty!! hmy:


----------



## thompsonk (Jul 4, 2009)

Still nothing. Shes sleeping loads and eating loads too the little fatty. I'm soooo tired, she would pick the middle of the night! xx


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

thompsonk said:


> Still nothing. Shes sleeping loads and eating loads too the little fatty. I'm soooo tired, she would pick the middle of the night! xx


LOL!! You wouldn't believe the times my lot picked  lol!!! xx

I can't wait to hear all the updates.............kittens!!! lol!!  :001_wub:


----------



## thompsonk (Jul 4, 2009)

She still hasnt decided where shes having them, one min shes in the middle of the living room floor, next her blanket on the settee, then her bed. Its going to be a long night xx


----------



## thompsonk (Jul 4, 2009)

...and now we are back to the settee 

xx


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Aww bless her! I remember how all this felt when mine were having theirs......................
xx


----------



## thompsonk (Jul 4, 2009)

I have the laziest kitty ever, shes sleeping while shes pushing! Still nothing xx


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Good luck! Anything new happening yet? 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## thompsonk (Jul 4, 2009)

Nope, shes still licking and pushing, having quite a few mins between pushes, she seems settled tho. She def has an infection, my poor little princess xx


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Awww poor girl  so long as she gets antibiotics she'll be fine  Hope there's kist soon!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## thompsonk (Jul 4, 2009)

Im taking her first thing, the vet said it will not make any difference if i wait until the morning xx


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

That's cool then  How long does cat labour generally take? 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## thompsonk (Jul 4, 2009)

I have no idea, her pregnancy was a mistake, i was told by the RSPCA that she was spayed xx


----------



## thompsonk (Jul 4, 2009)

First one is coming!!! xx


----------



## thompsonk (Jul 4, 2009)

The sac broke about 5mins ago and its still not out and its gone back in?!?!?


----------



## thompsonk (Jul 4, 2009)

First one born, she needed help and walked away from it but shes licking it now. how long before she should get it to suckle? Its dark in colour, maybe another tabby, unsure yet xx


----------



## thompsonk (Jul 4, 2009)

Second one born breech but all looking good so far xx


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Well done Tilda ^_^ I'm afraid I can;t be of much help, I'm not so knowledgable on cat birthing 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## thompsonk (Jul 4, 2009)

Number 3 born! xx


----------



## thompsonk (Jul 4, 2009)

Number 4 born! xx


----------



## thompsonk (Jul 4, 2009)

Number 5 born! xx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

5 kittens bless her

Do you think she has finished now??


----------



## thompsonk (Jul 4, 2009)

Number 6 born straight after number 5 xx


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

6, kittens.. well done


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

well done keep us posted, we need pictures as soon as they have all settled, congratulations,xxxxxxxxx


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

aww hows mum and babies doing now? wow 6 kittens ..thats a big number 
do we know sexes and colours yet? cant wai to see the pics 
julie xx


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Well done Tilda.

this remind me of Mistys thread, well apart from the first bit, after that I kept typing:

"omg another one"

"omg another one"

"omg another one"

I still wonder what I was expecting!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Awwww bless, welldone to mum! looking forward to pictures of kittsxx


----------



## thompsonk (Jul 4, 2009)

I still cant believe she had 6 babies in her teeny tiny body! and they all came out of her! 

Shes very protective and covers them with her paws when i try to take a pic! So far I think, THINK, there are 2 tabby's, one grey?? and the other is too dark to tell at the min, 2 torties one ginger and white the other ginger, white and grey and 2 black and white ones, im no good with sexes so i darent even guess! 

Taking her to the vets this afternoon as she has an infection so will ask the vet what sex they are.

Im soooo pleased its over!

xx


----------



## thompsonk (Jul 4, 2009)

Here is another pic and you can just about see every kitten

xx


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

i love the colours on your blue/cream tortie. They are all very cute though thanks for the pics


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Awww well done Tilda!  

And oh my god..........so adorable kittens!!! I really want to the ginger and white :001_wub:

xxxx


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

congrats on your babies!

6 babies from a spayed cat lol!!

wont the torties be girls? thought only girls were torties??


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

How cute and a little tortie girl there too. She is so sweet! Well done!


----------



## thompsonk (Jul 4, 2009)

They are so adorable...names so far we have: Sausage for the grey tabby, im keeping that one, Beans for the ginger and white one, Mushroom for the tortie girl, Bacon for the dark tabby (because hes streaky!) Spud and Derek for the two B+W ones

The vet said shes got excellent mothering instincts and her infection is probably gone now that shes had a clear out so no antibiotics...yay!

xx


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

What beautiful little kittens and 6 wow!

Glad to hear that mum is fine and taking care of the babies.

You will have your hands full once they start walking!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Gorgeous babies! mum looks so proudxxx


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

Congrats on your instant family... WOW 6!!!

They all look adorable.

Mine are four weeks old now and running wild around the front room. The paddling pool I bought to "Contain" them doesn't even work now. Mum is being very good at rounding them up though.

Good luck with everything.


----------



## MySugar (May 24, 2009)

They are gorgeous, I see one that I want :blushing: colour reminds me of my beloved Sugar who I miss 

Well done to Mum and to you. She looks very contented and happy.

Congrats!!


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Congratulations to you and mum!  You should be very proud! They are gawjus aswell! Awwwwww


----------



## thompsonk (Jul 4, 2009)

More pics! hehe. Im so proud of her, shes doing so well and I was so worried that she would find it hard with her brain damage but shes a natural! And I love ALL of them and I want to keep ALL of them but I cant  sniff sniff. I know they are going to good homes tho, and I may keep the blue/cream tortie as well as the grey tabby :001_tt2:


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

Ahhh, congratulations


----------



## dipdog (Jan 24, 2009)

congratulations well done tilda 6 omg lol so beutiful, great piccies xx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Beautiful kittens!


----------



## Anwen (Jul 10, 2009)

Soooo adorable! Well done all!
x


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

oh wow thank you so much for the step by step labour guide! albeit it being at a ridiculous hour! better get the sleeping bags ready lol.

my cat is 6 weeks pregnant and im starting to get very very nervous.

your kittens are gorgeous. Im getting excited now cos my little girl is a tabby too, and the father was mainly white with a bit of black, so i expect similar colours to yours, but not as many! how old was your cat? is it her first litter?

they are all gorgeous. love the grey tabby.


----------

